# Upgrading to ssd nbt evo



## RamoGhost (Feb 17, 2021)

Anyone can upgrade hdd to ssd on nbt evo


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

If you install the new HDD I can do the work remotely to enable it. Generally most 240gb SSD will be fine. I like the PNY SSD, never any issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamoGhost (Feb 17, 2021)

Any specific hard drive? Or i can put any model on it


----------



## RamoGhost (Feb 17, 2021)

Ur whatapp or smg plz


----------



## KGB_SSSR (Apr 13, 2006)

There is no benefit to replace hdd with ssd


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

KGB_SSSR said:


> There is no benefit to replace hdd with ssd


His HDD was water damaged and it is a simple replacement…..if he could ping the EVO with the new SSD installed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamoGhost (Feb 17, 2021)

dayvg said:


> His HDD was water damaged and it is a simple replacement…..if he could ping the EVO with the new SSD installed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is the best coder thank u bro♥


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

You’re welcome bro. Glad it’s all working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1dvsbimmer (Mar 11, 2020)

dayvg said:


> If you install the new HDD I can do the work remotely to enable it. Generally most 240gb SSD will be fine. I like the PNY SSD, never any issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dayvg said:


> If you install the new HDD I can do the work remotely to enable it. Generally most 240gb SSD will be fine. I like the PNY SSD, never any issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello I was wonder if you might be able to help me. I have a nbt evo retrofit into a 14 f30. The navigation is stuck on loading screen. I’ve tried several different usb sticks with current map and with 2021-3 update to get it back up and running. I keep getting “ usb data unusable “ message. It does start the update process but end with no progress and that message. Certs all check out. I’ve been told it may be a Hdd failure. If that’s the case. Is the process of remote programming doable on a evo unit? 
thank you


----------



## 1dvsbimmer (Mar 11, 2020)

Is this process possible on a nbt evo unit ?
Thank you


----------



## Kolbenmoor (Jul 14, 2020)

dayvg said:


> You’re welcome bro. Glad it’s all working
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, can you help me creating all the folders on the new blank ssd?

Thanks


----------



## Brettaus78 (5 mo ago)

dayvg said:


> If you install the new HDD I can do the work remotely to enable it. Generally most 240gb SSD will be fine. I like the PNY SSD, never any issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi.
I have a 2016 330i MSport. Had car coded to ID6 and installed wifi antenna for CarPlay. HDD has recently died. No sat nab or Bluetooth. I had replaced the drive with first a Samsung SSD. IDrive would just bootloop. Same thing happened with WD Blue SSD. I have a PNY drive to install today. Can the drive just be installed as is then partitioned? Or is the bootloop because the drive is not partitioned? Or could it be related to S.M.A.R.T attributes?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi mate. It’s as simple as install the drive and then partition it using the command window. Get in touch if you would like me to do this for you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

dayvg said:


> Hi mate. It’s as simple as install the drive and then partition it using the command window. Get in touch if you would like me to do this for you.


HI can you send any tips how to active new SSD in G30 EVO?


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

Adalbert_77 said:


> HI can you send any tips how to active new SSD in G30 EVO?


Put SSD, log in to SSH, run commands, done


----------



## Brettaus78 (5 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> HI can you send any tips how to active new SSD in G30 EVO?





dayvg said:


> Hi mate. It’s as simple as install the drive and then partition it using the command window. Get in touch if you would like me to do this for you.





Brettaus78 said:


> Hi.
> I have a 2016 330i MSport. Had car coded to ID6 and installed wifi antenna for CarPlay. HDD has recently died. No sat nab or Bluetooth. I had replaced the drive with first a Samsung SSD. IDrive would just bootloop. Same thing happened with WD Blue SSD. I have a PNY drive to install today. Can the drive just be installed as is then partitioned? Or is the bootloop because the drive is not partitioned? Or could it be related to S.M.A.R.T attributes?


Hey dayvg

Managed to get it up and running with some help. But not getting some boot loops. But these seem to be inf you start the car or reset iDrive. And also unable to install new maps update. I get the error. Data on usb device unusable. Please replace usb device and try again. It does try to install gets to 58% then this error.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Brettaus78 said:


> Hey dayvg
> 
> Managed to get it up and running with some help. But not getting some boot loops. But these seem to be inf you start the car or reset iDrive. And also unable to install new maps update. I get the error. Data on usb device unusable. Please replace usb device and try again. It does try to install gets to 58% then this error.


Because the job has not been done properly mate. After the job is done right, everything works as normal.


----------



## Brettaus78 (5 mo ago)

It does feel a little off. Are you able to offer some advice on what needs to be done?


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

Brettaus78 said:


> It does feel a little off. Are you able to offer some advice on what needs to be done?


PM sent


----------



## Brettaus78 (5 mo ago)

dayvg said:


> Because the job has not been done properly mate. After the job is done right, everything works as normal.


Hi. Sorry to bother you again. Just wanted to clarify before organizing remote. I replaced the HDD with PNY SSD. My head unit bootlooped. I can get that to stop. I had the drive partitioned through SSH and reboots are still occurring and maps cannot be updated. Now I know the drive is reading and writing as settings like shortcut buttons and driver profiles have saved. Also if I put in the old drive I get no reboots. So head unit is fine. So I assume maybe partitioning needs to be redone or is not done well?


----------

